# VK Head office Emails



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/16)

Hi Guys

Please note we are having trouble replying to emails sent to sales@vapeking.co.za and sharri@vapeking.co.za 

We are in the process of moving to a new server and this is causing the issues, we are working on it but in the meantime please be patient if you dont get a reply right away, we are using webmail but that doesnt always work 100% due to the move.

If you have an urgent query please give us a call on 011 465 1378 or whatsapp me on 079 096 4809 and we will do our best to help you as quickly as possible.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

